# [utilizzo]Cdrecord non trova masterizzatore...[RISOLTO]

## marco86

Splitto il mio post di ieri perchè eravamo finiti un po OT....

Magari così sara più facile poi da ripescare in futuro....

Il mio problema è quello del link....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che versione di cdrtools hai?

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che versione di cdrtools hai?

 

```

Linux02 root # emerge -s cdrtools

Searching...

[ Results for search key : cdrtools ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-cdr/cdrtools

      Latest version available: 2.01_alpha28-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.01_alpha28-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 1,357 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.fokus.gmd.de/research/cc/glone/employees/joerg.schilling/private/cdrecord.html

      Description: A set of tools for CD recording, including cdrecord

      License:     GPL-2

Linux02 root #

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel tuo lilo.con o grub.conf hai ancora hdd=ide-scsi?

----------

## marco86

No, sinceramente quella righa, fedeli, io non l'ho mai avuta!

la devo mettere?

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> No, sinceramente quella righa, fedeli, io non l'ho mai avuta!

 

ma hai ide-scsi tra i moduli caricati?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> No, sinceramente quella righa, fedeli, io non l'ho mai avuta!
> 
> la devo mettere?

 

No appunto. Hai il supporto per cdrom IDE nel kernel?

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ..hai il supporto IDE nel kernel

 

penso di si... :Embarassed: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ma hai ide-scsi tra i moduli caricati?

 

Era quello che guardavo ieri sera nel menuconfig, dovrei caricare dei moduli, ma non so quali....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@marconordkapp: ma tu vuoi avere la masterizzazione con o senza emulazione scsi???

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @marconordkapp: ma tu vuoi avere la masterizzazione con o senza emulazione scsi???

 

come ti ho detto già ieri sono alle prime armi davvero, per adesso per me l'importante e riuscire a masterizzare con cdrecord, poi un giorno vedro di tirarmi giù anche k3b..

Io ho un masterizzatore ide, normale, un LITE-ON 52X24x52X e vorrei solo masterizzare tranquillamente da linea di comando, e per quello che mi affidavo a voi per un consiglio, il più facile possibile.....

quindi per me avere o no l'emulazione scsi non è un probleme, basta che riesco a scrivere le mie belle *.iso....

Scusate, ma io e le impostazioni del Kernel non siamo ancora diventati amici...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh allora controlla che ci sia il supporto per i cd ide nel kernel e dimmi se come M o *

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh allora controlla che ci sia il supporto per i cd ide nel kernel e dimmi se come M o *

 

ti rifersci a questa riga....?

```

 <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

```

magari serve anche questo per capire aiutarvi a capire la mia situazione....

```

 <*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                                    ? ?

  ? ?                                      --- Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                                           ? ?

  ? ?                                      [ ]   Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                                                        ? ?

  ? ?                                      <*>   Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                                                       ? ?

  ? ?                                      [*]     Use multi-mode by default                                                                          ? ?

  ? ?                                      [ ]     Auto-Geometry Resizing support                                                                     ? ?

  ? ?                                      <M>   PCMCIA IDE support                                                                                   ? ?

  ? ?                                      <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                                                      ? ?

  ? ?                                      <M>   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support                                                                       ? ?

  ? ?                                      <M>   Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                                                     ? ?

  ? ?                                      <M>   SCSI emulation support                                                                               ? ?

  ? ?                                      [*]   IDE Taskfile Access

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ok il supporto c'e'. Ma sei sicuro che il tuo cdrom sia il device hdd? Quell'errore mi esce se sbaglio device

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ok il supporto c'e'. Ma sei sicuro che il tuo cdrom sia il device hdd? Quell'errore mi esce se sbaglio device

 

ma credo di si, ho provato anche scanbus come puoi vedere, ma non mi è di aiuto...

la mai mobo ha 2 canali ide, su cui io ho montato cosi i dispositivi:

```

canale 1:

master    hda--->gentoo

slave    hdb--->documenti

canele 2:

master    hdc--->i famosi winzoz

slave      hdd--->masterizzatore

```

adesso faccio una delle mie osservazioni stupide...

nel mio fstab io ho:

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         user,noauto           0   0

```

c'entra qualcosa che non l'ho mai chaimato hdd?

Ho detto una ca**a*a enorme vero?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa dice il comando

```
$ ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
```

----------

## marco86

```

Linux02 root # ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

Linux02 root #

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E questo che da

```
$ ls -l /dev/hdd
```

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E questo che da
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /dev/hdd
> ```
> ...

 

nasce problema.....

non sono a casa adeeso, ma in ufficio, e quindi non posso postarti dev/hdd perchè sicuramente qua il cdrom non sara li, sta sera appena arrivo a casa ti posto il 

```

ls -l /dev/hdd

```

cosa dovrei vedere? solo se lo vede ggiusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi vedere se

```
$ ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 

$ ls -l /dev/hdd
```

coincide il link

----------

## randomaze

Attenzione che se non ti serve l'ide-scsi potrebbe dare noia.

Controlla che non sia in memoria (lsmod) e, nel caso, eliminalo (rmmod ide-scsi).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@randomaze: non da noie se nel lilo.conf o grub.con non c'e' hdd=ide-scsi... o almeno non dovrebbe

----------

## marco86

facciamo che per sicurezza io vado a casa e vi posto dal mio pc questi 3 comandi:

```

ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

ls -l /dev/hdd

lsmod

```

Così almeno non rischio di farvi perdere tempo adesso!

oh, GRAZIE di cuore, a tutti e 2! (@ fedeliallalinea e @ randomaze)  :Razz: 

----------

## marco86

molto bene, sono a casa.... ecco i risultati che ottengo...

```

gentoo root # ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd

gentoo root # ls -l /dev/hhd

ls: /dev/hhd: No such file or directory

gentoo root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

ppp_deflate             3384   0  (autoclean)

zlib_deflate           18264   0  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate]

bsd_comp                4312   0  (autoclean)

ppp_async               7872   1  (autoclean)

ppp_generic            21988   3  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate bsd_comp ppp_async]

slhc                    4976   0  (autoclean) [ppp_generic]

agpgart                36408   3  (autoclean)

pl2303                 11960   0  (unused)

usbserial              18716   0  [pl2303]

b44                    14668   1

emu10k1                60076   2

sound                  55784   0  [emu10k1]

ac97_codec             12052   0  [emu10k1]

soundcore               3652   7  [emu10k1 sound]

emu10k1-gp              1352   0  (unused)

gameport                1388   0  [emu10k1-gp]

uhci                   26204   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               18156   0  (unused)

usbcore                60460   1  [pl2303 usbserial uhci ehci-hcd]

nvidia               1631424  11

gentoo root #

```

lascio la parola a voi...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho sbagliato a scrivere era

```
# ls -l /dev/hdd
```

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho sbagliato a scrivere era
> 
> ```
> # ls -l /dev/hdd
> ```
> ...

 

no problem...

ecoo cos ami dice...

```

gentoo root # ls -l /dev/hdd

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           30 Jul 13 19:20 /dev/hdd -> ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd

gentoo root #

```

//EDIT si i due link simbolici sono uguali...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a dare il comando

```
$ cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

----------

## marco86

6 un grande fedeli...

```

gentoo root # cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) *

        0,1,0     1) 'LITE-ON ' 'LTR-52246S      ' '6S08' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

gentoo root #

```

lo vede!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a masterizzare con

```
$ cdrecord driveropts=burnfree dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 speed=52 -v -data prova.iso 
```

----------

## marco86

```

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:  167 of  167 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  95%]  30.8x.

Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 175679488/175679488 (85781 sectors).

Writing  time:   55.251s

Average write speed  23.9x.

```

perfetto, va!

Solo una curiosita, che quando masterizza mi va a 25x, è xk ho qualche collo di bottiglia vero?

Va be, sono troppo contento! Ti stufo solo per 2 cose ancora...

se devo fare una copia di un cd posso usare mkisofs?

se un giorno volessi mettere su k3b sarebbe un casino per settarlo?

grazie mille   :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

K3b é un frontend a cdrecord, cdrdao, growisofs e soci. 

Secondo me é piú facile di Nero... L'unica cosa che devi fare é settare bene i permessi per gli utenti. ma é una cosa che devi fare anche con cdrecord se vuoi usarlo non da root.

Per la velocitá dipende dal CD vergine che usi. Non credo che ne esistano molti che vanno a 52X.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per la velocita' puoi forzarla con driveropts=forcespeed ma non e' consigliato

```
              forcespeed

                     Normally, modern drives know the highest possible speed for different

                     media and may reduce the speed in order to grant best write  quality.

                     This  technology  may  be called: Plextor PowerRec, Ricoh Just-Speed,

                     Yamaha Optimum Write Speed Control or  similar.   Some  drives  (e.g.

                     Plextor,  Ricoh  and  Yamaha)  allow  to  force  the drive to use the

                     selected speed even if the medium is so bad that  the  write  quality

                     would  be  poor.  This  option tells such a drive to force to use the

                     selected speed regardless of the medium quality.

                     Use this option with extreme care and note that the drive should know

                     better  which medium will work at full speed.  The default is to turn

                     forcespeed off, regardless of the defaults of the drive.

```

----------

## marco86

Beh, io sono contento che mi funziona cosi, non è che voglio masterizzare a 52X, sinceramente è l'ultimo dei miei problemi, anzi, non è un problema!

Mi va più che bene cosi, adesso vedo di cercarmi qualche how-to in giro per capire bene i comandi di mkisofse per cdrecod

Tra l'altro per mkisofs ho già un'ottimo link in questo thread, che mi aveva postato randomaze...

Bene, vedro poi di passare a k3b, ma più avanti, adesso mi va più che bene cosi!

GRAZIE INFINITE A TUTTI   :Wink: 

Siete mitici come al solito!

----------

